# 2019 tiguan ECU reprogrammed?



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

I was offered a 2019 SEL R-line premium for loaner when my 18 Tig was in service for coil spring recall today. 19’ model drives much more responsive and powerful. Both my car and the loaner are 4motion and in normal drive mode. So, I am guessing the newer model’s ECU has been reprogrammed since people are complaining about the underpowered 18’ version? Anyone feels the same way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Throttle response and the trans tuning is far better. No change on the engine tuning,.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019s have a different flash for the transmission. It holds gears longer, no weird early upshifts like 2018s have. Engine and transmission are the same. 

Contact VW and say that you want this flash for your 2018 model. 

I did this and they documented my complain, I know of a few others who have also. If enough people complain. VW might do something, maybe? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Good to know. Will contact VW.



D3Audi said:


> 2019s have a different flash for the transmission. It holds gears longer, no weird early upshifts like 2018s have. Engine and transmission are the same.
> 
> Contact VW and say that you want this flash for your 2018 model.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

FanZ said:


> I was offered a 2019 SEL R-line premium for loaner when my 18 Tig was in service for coil spring recall today. 19’ model drives much more responsive and powerful. Both my car and the loaner are 4motion and in normal drive mode. So, I am guessing the newer model’s ECU has been reprogrammed since people are complaining about the underpowered 18’ version? Anyone feels the same way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's absolutely different ... we have had a 2019 SE 4MO loaner for 6 days now, and it drives nothing like the 2018 SEL 4MO we have. 

We are going to push our dealer for the programming updates.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone have any luck talking to the dealer about updating the programming?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I asked the dealership about this and they said there’s nothing for my 18. I’m hoping the push something out soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

It was my understand when my wife and I bought our 2019 Tig they made some changed to the emissions in order to improve the throttle response. However these changes would require approve and a recall to apply them to the 2018 model so they are trying to keep it quite. Who knows though, it was a sales rep that informed me of this.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We test drove some 2018 demo Tiguans while shopping, and ultimately bought a 2019. I thought the newer vehicle felt more responsive, but thought I was just imagining it.

[Dealers should probably ensure they use 2019s for any demos.]


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

I love my 19 r line. Wish my wife would of got me the premium r line for I'd like the led lights and fender stereo and love to have the rear cargo where u push button and it closes when u walk away. Plus the seat settings programming. But oh well I love this thing.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

Anyone had any success with getting the dealer to reflash their transmission computers? I’ve owned several Mercedes-Benz vehicles and, on at least two of them, I asked that the onboard computers be flashed to update them to the most recent engine/transmission software; they had to do both computers in order for reprogramming to take effect. This was done without hesitation. I just wonder why VW won’t do the same. I have a 2018 SEL-P 2wd and even though the Carista direct throttle adjustment made a world of difference, hearing the praises of the ‘19 transmission programming makes me long for that.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Khelms said:


> Anyone had any success with getting the dealer to reflash their transmission computers? I’ve owned several Mercedes-Benz vehicles and, on at least two of them, I asked that the onboard computers be flashed to update them to the most recent engine/transmission software; they had to do both computers in order for reprogramming to take effect. This was done without hesitation. I just wonder why VW won’t do the same. I have a 2018 SEL-P 2wd and even though the Carista direct throttle adjustment made a world of difference, hearing the praises of the ‘19 transmission programming makes me long for that.


The MB situation and the VW situation could be completely different. If I was VW I would NOT be wasting time updating customer's old vehicle that was not safety or convenience related.


----------

